# Horror movie trivia scavenger hunt



## SunElaine (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm organizing a horror movie trivia scavenger hunt for my sister's Halloween party. I'm setting up "scenes" throughout the house using props/clues which guests will have to find and guess which movie it's from or relates to.

I have 23 movies with ideas for props/clues so far, but I'd like to do more. Not all of the guests will have seen all of the movies so I want the competition to be somewhat fair.

Here's my list so far:

The Shining
Psycho
A Nightmare on Elm Street
Pet Sematary
Friday the 13th
Scream
Texas Chain Saw Massacre
Halloween
Dracula
Carrie
Rosemary’s Baby
Exorcist
Dr. Giggles
The Lost Boys
Candyman
Jaws
Blair Witch Project
The Ring
The Birds
28 Days Later
Silence of the Lambs
Urban Legend
Shaun of the Dead

The guests will range in age from 25 - 40, so movies people in those age ranges are somewhat likely to have seen will work best!

Any ideas (movies + clue/prop ideas) are greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

I am going to do somthing similar. All I have so far is for Psycho, do a bloody/slashed shower curtain, and for The Shining put "redrum" on the mirror.


----------



## SunElaine (Sep 14, 2008)

If you want my list (including props/clues) let me know and I'll send you a PM. I'd post it here, but I'm afraid others who are going to our party use this web site and will see it. Let me know!


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

I would love to have your list, thanks!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

We did this a couple of years ago and couple we did that just stuck out and were easy to do.

Snakes on a Plane

And for Seven I put a manniquin head in a box addressed to Brad Pitts character I think David Mills?

A sign near our Cemetary Mickmac Burial ground - Pet Cemetary

A Dinner Tray with a covered plate with a piece of lettuce and a piece of Tomato and a Rat - What Ever Happened to Baby Jane

Hand Book for the Recently Decesed - Bettlejuice

A heart in a Valentine heart shapped box - My Bloody Valientine


Blair Witch Project - We had a Box from a Refridigerator and cut it so it had a bottom and a 'corner' and we had the kids put their hand prints in paint on it, The problem we had is my husband was looking arpound before the party and was cleaning up and burned it, Even though I knew this might happen and had written on the back/ what you would see as it was leaning up against the garage wall 'Ken Do Not Burn!!!'

I found a birds nest and bought a number 1 candle and put wings on it and hung over the nest - One flew over the cuckcoos nest.

That is all I can think of right now.

Have fun with this one - I did


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

We had a female manniquin and made her Tippi Hedren from The Birds


----------



## emilyring (Sep 15, 2008)

*Movie Trivia*

SunElaine, I would LOVE a copy of your movies and props if you are willing to share with me too!!! It's my first post so it won't let me give you my email. Look at next post for it.

Thanks!


----------



## emilyring (Sep 15, 2008)

SunElaine, my email is [email protected]

Thanks again!


----------



## SunElaine (Sep 14, 2008)

Emilyring, I sent you the list in a PM. Let me know if you have anything to add to it. Thanks!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

28 days later
the carver
black christmas
van helsing
underworld
jason
bloody mary
chucky 
dead silence
It
frankenstien


----------



## SunElaine (Sep 14, 2008)

I've gotten a lot of PMs from people asking for my list. Someone else sent me a PM for more info on how to play. I'm going to post that here, now, in case anyone else wanted more info.

This is actually the first year we'll be doing the scavenger hunt, so I'm not 100% sure how it's going to go down and how well it's going to go over with guests. But I'm hoping for the best!

My idea was that I would put together scenes/clues that relate to the names popular horror movies and a list including each movie's tagline. Then I woud set them up around the house. In answer to your question about the scenes taking up a lot of space in the house. I'm setting the scenes up everywhere but the master bedroom. So I'll be using my nephews' bedroom, three bathrooms, the kitchen/dining room, the living room, the outdoor patio/bar area, and there's a secret passage way, too. That gives me plenty of space to spread things out, and as you'll see from the list below, most of the scenes aren't that big.

For game play, I'm doing teams of two. Each team will have a digital camera, a list of the movies' taglines in different orders, and a pen. I will send them out to find the movie clues. They are supposed to take a picture of each movie as they find it from their list. Next to each tagline they will have to write the name of the movie. When they've identified as many as they can, they will bring their list and camera back to me and I'll review them. The team that correctly identifies the most movies wins.

Right now the prize is supposed to be a trick-or-treat pail with popcorn, two sodas, movie theatre style boxes of candy and a $15 gift card to buy a movie (or The Strangers on DVD which comes out Oct. 21st). Since I'm not sure how the teams are going to be arranged, I may change that to each team member getting a pair of movie passes.

Like I said, right now I only have 23 movies and I want to include more than that. I want there to be as little a chance as possible that there will be a tie. I believe most, if not all, of the guests are horror-movie fans so the competition is going to be pretty tight!

If anyone else wants my list of clues/taglines, let me know. I'll gladly put them in a PM for you.

Since I just added the tagline portion of the game, the people who already have my list of clues don't have the taglines. I'm going to send those to you guys right now.

If anyone has any other questions, let me know!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

SunElaine,

Thanks for the great info!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I bet Pandora could help you with this. She seems to be pretty good with movies and quotes and stuff. I would ask her.*


----------



## SunElaine (Sep 14, 2008)

Okay, upon further review, I've decided that in the case of our party I will need to mark the clues somehow so that guests are able to determine which props/scenes throughout the house are game related and which ones are merely there for decoration.

I think I'm going to make some of those black & white placards [miniature] that they use in filming movies and I'll write "Clue" on them or something... Anyway, this is something I hadn't thought of until I remembered that there will be several other scenes/decorations that are just for the party and I don't want people wasting time thinking about scenes that aren't really a part of the game.


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Now how could you forget CHILDS PLAY AND IT that clown gives me the creeps (shiver) and as for childsplay theres just something not right with a posessed doll that kills ooooh what a creepy prop that would make.


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

OH what about hellraiser thinking of the older generation thats going thats an old classic.


----------



## SunElaine (Sep 14, 2008)

jack o lantern, I didn't forget about those movies... I just couldn't come up with readily available props to use for the clues. 

What would you suggest for It or Child's Play? Someone suggested a Chucky doll but I don't have the money to go out and buy one. And I wouldn't want the clue to be that obvious anyway... 

Like I said in my OP, please do recommend more movies but ALSO recommend ideas for the clues!!


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Well for childs play really its not hard you dont have to use the doll you could put a pair of childs denim dungarees in one area and maybe a stripey jumper in another or maybe write "wanna play" on a knife blade in blood or red lippy or something but put them in different areas or in the same place its up to you where you put them.
As for IT i don't really remember the film as i was a child when i watched the film but you could maybe use a red clown wig and sharp teeth or something not sure about that one.


----------



## Darkimagination (Oct 5, 2019)

Hi *SunElaine*


your ideas are very great, that would be great also if you can share your clues to me  many thanks


----------



## Fenster (Sep 18, 2020)

SunElaine said:


> If you want my list (including props/clues) let me know and I'll send you a PM. I'd post it here, but I'm afraid others who are going to our party use this web site and will see it. Let me know!


May i please have a copy of your list if you still have it


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Fenster said:


> May i please have a copy of your list if you still have it


This thread's author SunElaine has not been on the site in over 10 years. I am very doubtful you'll receive an answer unfortunately. 

There are several other more recent threads in the "recommended reading" at the bottom of the page here, and I'm sure if you posted a new thread asking for ideas, some folks will be happy to help.


----------



## Fenster (Sep 18, 2020)

Frankie's Girl said:


> This thread's author SunElaine has not been on the site in over 10 years. I am very doubtful you'll receive an answer unfortunately.
> 
> There are several other more recent threads in the "recommended reading" at the bottom of the page here, and I'm sure if you posted a new thread asking for ideas, some folks will be happy to help.


Thank you


----------



## Jennifer5978 (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi SunElaine, 

This is a huge long shot, but do you still have your list of movies and clues for the scavenger hunt?



SunElaine said:


> I'm organizing a horror movie trivia scavenger hunt for my sister's Halloween party. I'm setting up "scenes" throughout the house using props/clues which guests will have to find and guess which movie it's from or relates to.
> 
> I have 23 movies with ideas for props/clues so far, but I'd like to do more. Not all of the guests will have seen all of the movies so I want the competition to be somewhat fair.
> 
> ...


----------



## milk3y3s (Nov 5, 2020)

SunElaine said:


> I'm organizing a horror movie trivia scavenger hunt for my sister's Halloween party. I'm setting up "scenes" throughout the house using props/clues which guests will have to find and guess which movie it's from or relates to.
> 
> I have 23 movies with ideas for props/clues so far, but I'd like to do more. Not all of the guests will have seen all of the movies so I want the competition to be somewhat fair.
> 
> ...


I did a scavenger hunt last year for 90s horror movies for my birthday ! Here's my list off the top of my head, if i'm able to find my list I'll comment again !
movie / object / clue
IT / printed photo of Pennywise from the book in the movie / " he comes out every 27 years "
Sleepy Hollow / watercolor made to look old / " ghost story over hundreds of years old "
Candyman / own bathroom mirror / " don't say his name 5 times "
Scream / prop phone off etsy / " do you like scary movies "
Misery / Stephen King books together / " she's his biggest fan "
Silence of the Lambs / rope and lotion in a bucket / 
The Craft / rubber snakes /
I Know What You Did Last Year / trenchcoat in closet
Blair Witch Project / stick men
Seven / CDs ( hanging as decor ) with the seven deadly sins written randomly on them /
Arachnophobia / spiders on the wall /

* I think i got all the movies and props down , just forgot the clues


----------

